# Temporary reel seat



## O'Shaughnessy (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Got a ballistic saltiga that I plan to use for conventional until I get a custom heaver, and then switch it over to spinning duties. 

In conventional mode, I want to drop the reel down closer to the butt and cast reel-low instead of keeping it in the current stock configuration. 

Is there an aftermarket reel seat (or clamp) setup that I can use to accomplish this? I've seen some of the sliding clamps, but I haven't used them and would like some pointers. I'd like to get something that's high-quality and secure.

Thanks, 

O'Shaugh


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

how temporary? Zip ties and athletic tape? what about a plate type reel seat?


----------



## macjr (Dec 7, 2008)

Look at Breakaway's coaster clips, a length of heat shrink to protect the blank and finish and run the reel where you want to.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Plenty of options from the west coast.
Over there they have factory rods without reel seats...

https://www.charkbait.com/cs/csr_Reel-Clamps.htm


----------

